# 3D Shooter Levi Morgan wins NFAA indoor nationals.



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Got to feel this puts him right there in the top with the best archers in the world.

Congrats to Levi!

DB


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Awesome job Levi!


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Got a text from Kailey Johnson, she finished 2nd in women's pro. Another 3Der and 17 yrs old. Congrats girl.
Charlie


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats to you both on some awsome shooting.


----------



## drivebytrucker (Dec 6, 2007)

congrats to Kailey also...that Mathews is working for her right now!!!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Kailey is a great shot and it does seem to be having that Mathews working good!!! 
Bet her dad is super proud!!!!!

Was Reo not there in the men class???


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm sure Terry is running around beaming. Makes that drive back to Ga. easier. I'm glad that Mathews is working for her because she gave me her Hoyt:wink:
Charlie


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

geezer047 said:


> I'm sure Terry is running around beaming. Makes that drive back to Ga. easier. I'm glad that Mathews is working for her because she gave me her Hoyt:wink:
> Charlie


Charilie you are a lucky guy!!!!
Wish I could had got it!!!!!!


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

That is quite a feat! Very hard to shoot at such a high level in both 3D and indoors, especially at the same time!


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

drivebytrucker said:


> congrats to Kailey also...that Mathews is working for her right now!!!


its the indian not the bow... she shot her HOYT very well also...


----------



## drivebytrucker (Dec 6, 2007)

no you are correct...she has pure talent....


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

ProtecMan said:


> That is quite a feat! Very hard to shoot at such a high level in both 3D and indoors, especially at the same time!


I agree


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Babyk said:


> Kailey is a great shot and it does seem to be having that Mathews working good!!!
> Bet her dad is super proud!!!!!
> 
> Was Reo not there in the men class???


Reo finished 2nd.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

That is a huge breakthru win for him! Congrats Levi!!!


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

Thats an awesome accomplishment. Just goes to show you that 3d'ers can shoot any venue of archery and be successful. Levi is definitely one of those guys.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

This will certainly make the indoor only guys have more pucker factor when Levi has a open weekend on his 3-d schedule and he has nothing better to do than shoot some indoor.


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Congrats to both. Levi is a champ.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

Levi is the man!


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

lzeplin said:


> Levi is the man!


Yes, Yes, he is.


----------



## deer_slayer1982 (Sep 8, 2008)

He shot small arrows during the whole tournament. Way to go.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Levi winning is no fluke. He's been close before. Always shining on the first day. Remember Vegas this year he was top dog after day 1.
Now that he's broken through, who knows what kind of impact he'll have on the spot shooting world. 
Levi and Chance are crossover shooters extraordinaire! Nice to see.:high5:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Taking peoples money, that is what Levi does. :thumb:

He is a great archer for sure.


----------

